# My small twin collections



## rookiedaddy (Oct 5, 2010)

These are my small collections of identical twins... 






Fenix TK20





Fenix E10





iTP A3 EOS Upgrade





4Sevens Quark 123² Neutral White





4Sevens Quark Turbo 123²





ZebraLight H501w





NiteCore EZAA w





NiteCore EZAA R2 Red Body





SureFire E2DL 200 lumens

and my most recent addition...




4Sevens Preon ReVO


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice twins rookie. The twin Zebralight looks like Mars Rover Eyes.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks LJ, I'm hoping to add more twins soon...


----------

